# Rest up, wind down and kick ass!



## Techie_Junkie_PE_LEED_AP (Oct 23, 2008)

:th_rockon: Make us proud! :th_rockon:


----------



## Kuku (Oct 27, 2008)

That was a pretty awful experience. Hopefully I won't have to go through with that again!


----------



## FairhopeEE (Oct 27, 2008)

Kuku said:


> That was a pretty awful experience. Hopefully I won't have to go through with that again!


I agree. My head still hurts.


----------



## ktulu (Oct 27, 2008)

FairhopeEE said:


> I agree. My head still hurts.


Did you take the test in Mobile? Where were you sitting? I was in Seat #18, right in front of the squeaky-ass door was never shut for too long.

Good luck with the wait!

ktulu


----------



## PEmAGic (Oct 27, 2008)

Wow, what an experience last friday was. The very best thing about friday, though, was that I had the very best sleep that night as my mind completely shut down, reboot, and slowly recover to wake up to see sunshine the next morning. I am hoping that the constant daze and over-saturation of my mind will eventually clear. Now, I can finally catch up with family, friends, missed episodes of Heroes and pc gaming. Thanks a lot for the encouragement, we will all need much positivity to get us through the long wait. Good Luck guys.


----------



## FairhopeEE (Oct 27, 2008)

ktulu said:


> Did you take the test in Mobile? Where were you sitting? I was in Seat #18, right in front of the squeaky-ass door was never shut for too long.
> Good luck with the wait!
> 
> ktulu


Seat #44.

I'm going to try to forget about it for a while and catch up on my work at the office.

Good luck to you as well.


----------



## Kuku (Oct 29, 2008)

Is it too soon to start studying again for April? I need better resources...


----------



## csb (Oct 29, 2008)

^ yes. Take a break from studying while you wait for results. You never know...you may have passed!


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2008)

Kuku said:


> Is it too soon to start studying again for April? I need better resources...


I would at least take a brief break ...

JR


----------

